# مصنع اللبن



## اديب اديب (28 مايو 2009)

اخواني الاحباب 
الرجاء من حضرتكم التحدث لنا عن كل معلومه تعرفها عن مصنع اللبن من حيث المعدات والدوائر الكهربائية والميكانيكية (اعتبر نفسك في قسم الصيانه واخبرنا بما تعرف) 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم «من سئل عن علم ثمّ كتمه ألجم يوم القيامة بلجام من نار»


الامانه الموضوع ضروري جدا جدا واقولها سلفا جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

